# EOS M2 references in DPP



## fugu (Sep 21, 2013)

Someone from the dpreview forum did a search in the help files of the new version of DPP and found several references to an EOS M2

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3549757

Maybe there is a new mirrorless coming soon...


----------

